

IOS Users are the New Windows Users - fisherprice
http://testdriven.ghost.io/ios-users-are-the-new-windows-users/

======
interpol_p
I very strongly disagree with this, from the article:

" _When telling, showing and proving that Android 4.x smartphones are
lightyears beyond iPhones in terms of hard-, software and design iOS_ "

iOS is simple on the surface, but the developer frameworks are far more
consistent, well designed, and powerful than what Android offers. From video
editing, typography, persistent storage, animation, UI, audio processing, iOS
seems well ahead of Android. Much of the Android SDK feels cobbled together.

~~~
fisherprice
I strongly disagree with you. How many Android apps did you develop? Do you
know the newer Android tool chains?

Just the non-resolution-independent framework on iOS is a big pain and iOS
biggest bottleneck and this is where Apple struggles right now (to make the
next bigger iPhones happen).

But your post shows very well again the general attitude of iOS folks and it's
your pure fear which speaks out load -- your fear that your dev experience and
skills in iOS will be less worth very soon and you have to start at zero
again, on Android.

Edited: btw downvoting != disagreeing

~~~
interpol_p
I didn't down vote anything, so I'm unsure what you're referring to there.

I haven't touched Android development for a few months so I might be out of
date. In particular I very much disliked their scroll view and list view
implementations. I found Android to be a mess in general, API wise. Things
seemed much more ad-hoc and less thought out than on iOS. And I have some very
specific disagreements with their API design choices (or lack of them). As I
mentioned in my original post, Android seems to lack the built-in high-level
rendering, audio, typography, language and other frameworks of iOS.

I've never found the screen density stuff to be an issue on iOS — I always
design and render my UI elements directly as vector graphics (PDF). This is
almost impossible to do efficiently on Android (no native PDF rendering API).

I really have no idea what you're talking about when you mention my "fear." I
am more than happy to develop on any platform. I just find Android much worse
than iOS at the moment. If it gets better I'll happily switch.

------
Watabou
> no, it's the specs—the specs of an iPhone and its software, iOS is lacking
> more than two years behind Android

The 5S scored 2500 in Geekbench, which is a dual core system. To get to the
same performance, you have to buy a 4 core Android device.

I rest my case.

------
Oletros
I look this post and the only thing I see is a fanboy rant like the ones that
I see from the other side.

~~~
fisherprice
It's socially acceptable to outline Windows weaknesses since decades and if
this happens with Apple or iOS it's fanboyism?

iOS feels very similar to Windows in its worst days, even worse because
Windows was much more open.

So, again the question: tell us why is this fanboyism, why do you think it's
not appropriate to compare two operating systems? Because of your fear that
your favorite will loose? Why should we not talk about the 18% share and the
decline of Apple and iOS happening for years?

~~~
Oletros
It is fanboyism because that rant is just bullshit, Android is not years ahead
of iOS, Android has some advantages over iOS and iOS have other over Android.

And someone that can say with straight face that Android hardware specs are
far ahead iPhone 5s is just someone that doesn't know what is talking about.

And by the way, you can try the "Because of your fear that your favorite will
loose?" with others. I use Android and I don't have any iOS device.

~~~
fisherprice
> Android has some advantages over iOS and iOS have other over Android.

You do not have any iOS device but claim that iOS have advantages over
Android? This sounds a bit weird but ok, try to find one single reason why iOS
should be better. But you won't because it's easier for you to bail out from
the discussion and go to the meta level by telling that this is a rant,
bullshit and fanboyism instead of giving some valid reasons (but how? you do
not have an iOS device anyway).

Again, this is not a rant, this is reality, it's just that in the last two
years Android developed much faster than iOS did, in every regard. And it
seems that it's not allowed to address iOS' fall.

~~~
rnovak
It's better because usability is 10000x better on the iOS. Android constantly
asks how to complete simple actions. "oh, you want to view a website? what app
should I use". Over. and. Over. and. Over. nonstop. all the time.

That's poor usability, plain and simple, and the same thing happens in
hundreds of places in the Android UI

How about their permissions system? To get any level of control in android,
you literally HAVE to root. No stock android gives you control over
permissions. Either you accept ALL the permissions of an app, or you don't
install the app.

I can control every aspect of that, as a user, on my iphone. I can say "hey,
you can't read my contacts, but you can access network, just don't use push".

Android lost to iOS. it's not user friendly. Who gives a sh*t if it's "more
customizable"? It does so at the expense of simple, intuitive UI design.

and just to be clear here, I have apps for both iOS and Android, I have an
iPhone, and I have a galaxy note tablet. I've had several android phones over
the years, and I've had multiple Apple devices.

Let me make it even more clear: The barrier to entrance for developing for an
OS doesn't make it any better/worse than any other OS. If you're a developer
and whining about the API's of your chosen OS, change careers. It's part of
your job, if you don't like it, well, then your days must suck.

~~~
Oletros
> Android constantly asks how to complete simple actions. "oh, you want to
> view a website? what app should I use". Over. and. Over. and. Over. nonstop.
> all the time.

Wrong

> I can control every aspect of that, as a user, on my iphone. I can say "hey,
> you can't read my contacts, but you can access network, just don't use
> push".

Wrong, you just can control what Apple let's you control

> Android lost to iOS. it's not user friendly.

Wrong

Funny, you're just the mirror of the one that posted the link

~~~
rnovak
I'm sorry, were you sitting next to me during every use of Android I've had?
If not, then don't tell me what happened, because you can't. Period.

And where's the proof for your second claim? Show me how you can reject
individual permissions, without root, on a stock android phone, such as the
HTC One, Galaxy S4, or anything, really?

I can take screenshots this instant that illustrate that you can't do that on
a stock device.

I'm not a fanboy, I have devices on both sides of the fence. You however are
rejecting my claims with ZERO proof. I believed that is called willful
ignorance.

So, for all of your "wrong" statements, provide some proof, or STFU

------
pabrs
Damn. That's 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.

